# Gt 180



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

I see one of the Dealers here has a Bolens GT180.

Can anyone tell me the specs on it?

Thanks


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Jim…

Sorry but most of what I have is on the old Large Frames. From what I 
can find, it looks like the GT180 was part of the Suburban Series. 
It had an 18hp Briggs model 422707-0150-01 and Peerless transaxle.
Looks like it was made in 1986 (3118G-01) and 1987 (3118G-02).


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

That's about all I could find also, here's a link to sonnys, maybe you can download some info?

http://www.sonnysbolens.com/diagrams.htm


----------

